

Lessons from the Top 5 SaaS Pricing Pages - pccampbell
http://blog.priceintelligently.com/the-five-best-saas-pricing-pages

======
yuluomeng
I know the article says Salesforce.com has a great pricing strategy, but I
hate their pricing. I feel nickeled and dimed constantly when trying to add a
new feature or even a new user. I guess it is a good pricing strategy, because
I keep paying. Hopefully new alternatives in the market will help them be a
bit more aligned.

~~~
pccampbell
I've definitely felt that pain, too, especially for getting API access, which
is required for essentially any integration. We started out on the Group plan,
then quickly had to move to the next one, and then with only 3 people we
needed to jump to $125/user + API fees at a ridiculous price per month just to
integrate with our marketing platform.

That being said, we were willing to pay the price.

Salesforce could make this a bit easier to swallow by a bit better onboarding.
They're going to need to as folks like HubSpot and the plethora of other CRMs
continue to jump into the market.

